# 10g fry tank filtration



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Just wondering if a powerhead sponge filter is too much current for a 10g fry tank?

I don't know the powerhead brand but it came with a tank I bought off CL (33gXL) a while back to power an undergravel filter. The idea i had was to use an AQ110 sponge and slip it over the lift tube with a bunch of holes drilled in it and use that to filter my fry tank. Then, when there is nothing in the tank, I can simply place the sponge inside one of my AQ110 filters running on my tank to keep it seeded. I'm just wondering if it would be too much flow/current for newly hatched fry? I realize air powered sponge filters are cheap, but I already have all the components so this is still cheaper  Also, its not about the money even, its that I like the idea of using a AQ110 sponge as the filter so I can keep it in the HOB filter to keep it seeded rather than running the sponge filter as an eyesore inside one of my 2 displays.

If the powerhead is too much, anyone have any good ideas for creating an air powered sponge filter out of an AQ110 sponge?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

It will porpbably work, but a simple air driven sponge filter is totally suffenient! That is all I use on my 10 gallon growout tanks. I do limit the amount of fish per tank to about 30-40 once they reach an inch though.


----------



## BillD (May 17, 2005)

You can substitute air for the power head and it should still work.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I know air powered is sufficient, I'd have no probelm using air powered if I can get it to work with an AQ110 sponge. I do have a couple air pumps lying around and plenty of tubing, thing is an AQ110 sponge standing up on end is nearly as tall as a 10g tank, so there isn't really any room for much of a lift tube for an air powered filter... Or is a long tube not needed?

OR, I was thinking, is it possible to put a capped of piece of PVC through the foam and orient it horizontally on the bottom of the tank, and then stick a 90 degree elbow and a lift tube vertically on the other end, and put the air stone down in the elbow. Would that work to get some flow going?


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

Here is a filter using AC 110 sponge and air:










i use them in quite a few tanks they work great!


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

yeah... but what I'm saying is that since the sponge is so tall compared to the 10g tank, I think there isn't enough room for the plastic lift tube to be sticking out of the sponge very far without poking up out of the water, and then I don't think it works anymore.

Unless I'm mistaken, the sponge in the pic is an AQ70 sponge, not and AQ110 sponge. An AQ70 sponge is 1/4 the size of an AQ110 sponge - half as long and half as thick.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

you are correct, it is the AQ70 sponge (just looked at the box). The filter in the photo was made for, and is used in my 10 gallon tanks. The height is not an issue.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Here's a couple pics to show you what I'm working with:

P.S. first try with photobucket (I used to use imageshack but with photobucket I can upload directly from my new droid so I'm giving it a try) so bear with me if the pics don't work first try.

Sponge standing up in 10g tank:










As you can see, there would only be about an inch or so of room from the top of the sponge to the waterline, so I'm not sure thats enough room for a lift tube for the sponge filter, or if a lift tube is really needed.

This is what I'm wondering if its ok for me to do:










All I would need to get would be a couple small pieces of PVC, a cap, and a 90deg elbow.

Otherwise, this is my powerhead I have available. It says REGENT on it, and on the back it say Aqua-Tech 3ph. The info on the internet I've found is that it produces 170 GPH and is fully submersible.










I think the opening on the top is for attaching some kind of valve to regulate air bubbles going into the discharge, but I'm not sure.










I know it does work, although it was a little noisy. Flow would be less than 170 with the sponge I'm sure. Just not sure if it is still TOO much flow for the little freshly hatched fry.


----------



## redblufffishguy (Jul 16, 2009)

IMO, a power head and fry equal dead fry!

your sketch or the air driven filter will work, but you will need the lift tube to be a bit taller.

And I personally do not use air stones. They do create smaller bubbles, but they also clog. I have never had a situation where one was actually needed.

I would love to see the air version in real life!

RBFG


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

I'm actually in the process of building one today, I'll try to get it done and post a pic.


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Funny enough, I'm also finally building the filter - air version. I found 1" thin wall PVC from lowes, grapped a cap and a 90degree elbow, and I cut a hole through my sponge last night. I was just wondering, how tall should I make the lift tube. I guess, how close to the water level should it be?


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

im pretty sure its going to depend on how long the sponge part actually is, the longer that is the more pull your are going to want to have from the up pipe. How were you planning on keeping it on the bottom?


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

I was actually hoping the weight of the PVC would be enough to keep it on the bottom of the tank. The length of an AQ110 sponge is 10", and since there is a 90deg bend in the pipe, that is a flow restriction as well, so really I think I want the most pull through the PVC I can get.


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

yea i dont have the aq110 filter, just bought a sponge a home depot and cut it in half, hopefully it'll stay down it seems to fit pretty snug


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

And.... viola! Not quite completely finished yet, but theres the basic structure. I've got to drill some holes in the length of tube under the sponge, and I've got to cut the lift tube down to an appropriate level. Then I'm going to paint the hole thing black with some krylon fusion spray paint.

Not sure how I'm going to get air to it yet. Might just drill a hole in the elbow and hot glue in a piece of airline tubing. Or maybe I'll just shove the airline tubing down from the top, and may or may not stick an air stone on it either way.

What do you think? looks pretty much like the sketch i guess...










Oh, and in case you're wondering, the platform the sponge is sitting on is the canopy I'm building for my 125g tank to keep the fat cat from crashing in... but thats an update for another thread.


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

looks good, looks alot like the one i made. I have the airline and airstone coming in from the top, and i just have a regular sponge. Not sure how much pull im actually getting though


----------



## Rhinox (Sep 10, 2009)

Yeah, I wish there was a way to confirm these filters are pulling water through, regardless of how much it actually is. These things are kinda like voodoo magic to me.


----------



## projectpat (Dec 24, 2009)

i agree i mean i feel like it has to be working. but i dont see any of my fry stuck to it so its not pulling that much haha


----------

